# jsp- Problem



## MQue (17. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein jsp- Problem und zwar versteh ich es nicht, warum der href- Tag unten im Code immer an erster Stelle bei der Ausgabe dargestellt wird und dann erst die Tabelle obwohl ich den href- Tag ganz am Ende der jsp schreibe,
Was kann ich da machen?
Vielen Dank,
lg



```
<body bgcolor="#6699cc">
	<h1>Uebersicht</h1>
		<p/>

	<table border="1" style="solid">
		<thead>
			<tr>
				<td><b>Vorname</b></td>
				<td><b>Nachname</b></td>
				<td><b>Postleitzahl</b></td>
			</tr>
		</thead>
		<tbody>
			<%
			@SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
			final ArrayList<AnmeldeBean> list = (ArrayList<AnmeldeBean>) session.getAttribute("Liste");
   			 if(list != null) {
   				final Iterator<AnmeldeBean> iterator = list.iterator();
   				while(iterator.hasNext()) {
   					final AnmeldeBean bean = iterator.next();
   			%>	 
   			<tr>
   				<td><%= bean.getVorname() %></td>
   				<td><%= bean.getNachname() %></td>
   				<td><%= bean.getPlz() %></td>
   			</tr>		
   			<%		 
   			  		}
   			 	}
   			 else	{
   			%>
		</tbody>
	</table>
	<h3>Keine Einträge</h3>
	<%
   	}
	%>	
	<a href="index.html">Zum Anmeldeformular</a>  //DAS ERSCHEINT IMMER VOR DER TABELLE
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2009)

*verschoben*

Könnte das Stylesheet sein, oder ein nicht geschlossenes/falsch positioniertes HTML Tag, würde mir mal den HTML Code ansehen, wenn das nix bring mit Firebug die Style Infos überprüfen.


----------



## MQue (17. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*
> 
> Könnte das Stylesheet sein, oder ein nicht geschlossenes/falsch positioniertes HTML Tag, würde mir mal den HTML Code ansehen, wenn das nix bring mit Firebug die Style Infos überprüfen.



hab mirs mit Firebug angesehen, der Firefox stellt folgendes unten dar, wie kann das sein, das mir der href hinaufkopiert wird?



```
<head>
<meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="Content-Type"/>
<link href="styles/mystyle.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
1<html><head><title>Apache Tomcat/6.0.18 - Error report</title><style><!--H1 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:22px;} H2 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:16px;} H3 {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;font-size:14px;} BODY {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:black;background-color:white;} B {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;color:white;background-color:#525D76;} P {font-family:Tahoma,Arial,sans-serif;background:white;color:black;font-size:12px;}A {color : black;}A.name {color : black;}HR {color : #525D76;}--></style> </head><body><h1>HTTP Status 404 - /JSPAnmeldung/styles/mystyle.css</h1><HR size="1" noshade="noshade"><p><b>type</b> Status report</p><p><b>message</b> <u>/JSPAnmeldung/styles/mystyle.css</u></p><p><b>description</b> <u>The requested resource (/JSPAnmeldung/styles/mystyle.css) is not available.</u></p><HR size="1" noshade="noshade"><h3>Apache Tomcat/6.0.18</h3></body></html>
</link>
<title>Anmeldung</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#6699cc">
<h1>Uebersicht</h1>
<a href="index.html">Zum Anmeldeformular</a>  // das wird einfach da herauf kopiert, wie kann das sein 
<table border="1" style="">
<thead>
<tr>
<td>
<b>Vorname</b>
</td>
<td>
<b>Nachname</b>
</td>
```


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2009)

```
else	{
   			%>
		</tbody>
	</table>
	<h3>Keine Einträge</h3>
	<%
   	}
	%>
```
... und ansonsten willst du die Tabelle nciht mehr schliessen? 

Taglibs (zB. JSTL) helfen bei der JSP Entwicklung, Java in JSPs ist verwirrend imho.


----------



## MQue (17. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> ```
> else	{
> %>
> </tbody>
> ...




Aja, ich sollte mich wieder mal in html einarbeiten 

Danke!!


----------

